# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  la couche de persistance

## maserati

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un d'entre vous pouvez m'expiquer la notion de persistance s'il vous plat ?
J'ai lu quelques articles mais j'ai pas russi  comprendre ce concept.

Merci d'avance

----------


## mOuLi

En gnral quand on parle de persistance, cela signifie qu'on veut stocker physiquement (= sur un support physique, un SGBD la plupart du temps) des donnes prsentes en mmoire (= dans la JVM). C'est assimilable au principe de la srialisation.

----------


## romain_schlick

J'ajouterai en plus que la couche de persistance est l'endroit qui fait le lien (mapping) entre ton objet java et une table dans la base de donnes.
Je te conseille de regarder du cot de tuto sur le framework Hibernate, qui est le plus rpandu pour faire de la persistance.

----------

